# bluetooth with dual install on iMac



## winkoe (May 30, 2017)

To whom it may concern.

Installed FreeBSD 11.0 on separate partition on 21" iMac (2010).
Tried to activated bluetooth mouse according to Handbook 30.5.
Lots of ominous error reports in /var/log/messages.

When fiddling around with commands, at one occasion I entered `...disconnect...` with dramatic consequences: The Mac-partition became messed up! Bluetooth was inop and other faults appeared. It took hours with NVRAM and Hardware resets until normal ops was reestablished on the Mac-partition.

Back to FreeBSD and Handbook 30.5.: With every reboot the number of error reports decreased, until now the Mac bluetooth mouse operates normally on both partitions.


----------



## trev (Jun 18, 2017)

winkoe said:


> To whom it may concern.
> Installed FreeBSD 11.0 on separate partition on 21" iMac (2010).
> Tried to activated bluetooth mouse according to Handbook 30.5.
> Lots of ominous error reports in /var/log/messages.



It might help to know what the the ominous error messages were?

(My error messages are usually just frustrating boot Googlible


----------

